# Entire Police Cadet Class Dismissed



## Shamrock (8 Aug 2006)

The article 

Guess they take that "be of good character" line seriously.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Aug 2006)

Blows the whole "What are they going to do, kick us all out?" argument right out of the water


----------



## JBP (8 Aug 2006)

I'm actually really glad to see that though, it shows that there are those who hold people accountable and hold them to morals required of the job. I would only hope our police services would do the same and I would bet money they would.

The local police force where I am back in the day was pretty corrupt but, supposidly a lot better now...

Owell!


----------



## CBH99 (8 Aug 2006)

I'm glad to see the instructors and watchdogs hold people to a high level of moral standards, and that officers are being held accountable for their actions.

That being said, dismissing an entire class of 20 recruits?  Perhaps something was wrong with the course and the way it was being conducted.  Its not uncommon to have recruits promise to help each other out and pull each other through, so perhaps the course should be structured in a way that doesn't allow for the recruits to compare exam answers.

In all of my training with Calgary EMS and CPS (TEMS Officer) - we've never had a problem like that before.  I'm not saying the course was flawed indefinitely, but for an entire class to be dismissed is extremely rare.  (Never actually heard of this before).  So, maybe the course wasn't flawed - but the puzzle definitely wasn't being put together right for the recruits to even have the chance to blatantly cheat their way through it.


----------



## Slim (13 Aug 2006)

Ouch!!!

That must have stung a bit! Can you imagine getting that far and the whole class being let go...Wow.

Slim


----------



## Quag (23 Aug 2006)

It would be worse to get to week 21 and get booted. eh? ;D


----------



## geo (23 Aug 2006)

I remember instructors on my 6B course working on a candidate on graduation day................


----------



## Wolfmann (15 Sep 2006)

I can't say I would dispute the need or appropriateness to dismiss the entire class, but I would look at the Academy's management and wonder how the atmosphere could be so grim that an entire group of candidates would be under so much pressure that they feel they would have to resort to cheating, or to close their ranks in. 

For a group to unify so tightly doesn't come without some sort of catalyst.


----------



## jimb (22 Sep 2006)

Perhaps this is a good time to point out a few things.

This was in the USA, in a state not known for good cops, and the group was training for a country sherrif department. The entry standards for police in the USA are certainly lower than in Canada, and the applicants , in my opinion,  are less well educated and more likely to be border line in terms of fidelity to the concept of being "the best ".

It is not an accident that the stereotype of the "big ole Georgia Sherriff " is seen time after time in movies. In oder to have a stereoytype, there has to be a real life model . Sounds like 22 of them just got shown the door.

Jim B.


----------



## Wolfmann (22 Sep 2006)

jimb said:
			
		

> Perhaps this is a good time to point out a few things.
> 
> This was in the USA, in a state not known for good cops, and the group was training for a country sherrif department. The entry standards for police in the USA are certainly lower than in Canada, and the applicants , in my opinion,  are less well educated and more likely to be border line in terms of fidelity to the concept of being "the best ".
> 
> ...



If that's the case, whoever hired them should be shown the door as well. I do understand what you are saying, but if you want to weed out all the bad apples, you make sure you have a hiring systems that does it's best to weed them out. You'll always have 1 or 2 that get through - but not 22 of them.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Sep 2006)

jimb said:
			
		

> Perhaps this is a good time to point out a few things.
> 
> This was in the USA, in a state not known for good cops, and the group was training for a country sherrif department. The entry standards for police in the USA are certainly lower than in Canada, and the applicants , in my opinion,  are less well educated and more likely to be border line in terms of fidelity to the concept of being "the best ".
> 
> ...



Perhaps this is a good time to point out a few things..............have you got anything to back this up or just making it up on the fly from those old movies you watch?

Unless you can bring some proof of entrance and/or training standards than I think you can consider this your freebie.....


----------



## Slim (27 Sep 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Perhaps this is a good time to point out a few things..............have you got anything to back this up or just making it up on the fly from those old movies you watch?
> 
> Unless you can bring some proof of entrance and/or training standards than I think you can consider this your freebie.....



Ah Bruce...

Thanks for seeing to the heart of the matter.

Another lesson downrange

 :tsktsk:


----------

